# Outdoor cat moving to indoor 5th floor apartment -- Please help



## MikeNSwiss (Dec 4, 2008)

Dear Community:

Our boy cat Luis is 4 and 1/2 year old. We got him from a barn house in the Oberland of Switzerland. Now "Luis" is moving for the third time in his life. 

For Luis first two years he lived inside with plenty of balcony view. Also, about once a month he would go to the country to gradma's house in the Bernese Oberland part of Switzerland. There is was easy to let him outside. 

Now for the past year and 1/2 he has lived with me on a ground floor of an apartment building -- one that was closer to my new job. 

Yet again, I really need to move. This time, I could only find a 5th floor apartment... 

Really any and all suggestions you may have on finding ways to coop with Luis transitioning mostly to indoor living would be greatly appreciated. I love my boy and I want to find a way to teach him to be happy. 

He still will get to visit grandma once a month for at least a week or so. Many thanks again for your suggestions in advance.

Best.

Michael & Luis


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

:Hi Mike,

I have pm'd you. Good luck with Luis

Izzie


----------



## GLAcat (Nov 26, 2008)

About 4 years ago we moved from a house in a small village (where our cat Thomas would be allowed out at any time) to a 6th floor flat in Glasgow. We talked it over with our vet who said that most cats adjust quite easily to this. So we brought Thomas to Glasgow (7 hours in the car - I bought a large dog cage to give him plenty of room). He settled in immediately and never seemed to miss his outside life.

YMMV

Martyn


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi i have indoor cats,they are very content and happy,there are many toys,climbing frames you can get to keep him occupied,so dont worry im sure he`ll cope fine


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Micheal and Luis and welcome alongWe also have indoor cats only whom are all more than stimulated and very happy and forfilled,we also have an old man moggie who for the first 6/7 yrs of his life was a free roaming chap who kinda just accepted and got on with things,then because of fears for his safety we built him his own bachelor,old man pad and so though he still has fresh air,he is enclosed and safe and believe me he is far happier and has adapted extremely well,so like SBAS's has said with enough stimulation ie toys/climbing frame etc and lots of interaction from you he will i'm sure settle fine and if your at work for long periods you could always consider getting him a companionGood luck with the move and do keep us updated on how you and he go,thanks


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

Think everyone has said it all but a really decent climbing frame with a few platforms and beds is a must.


----------

